# BodyPower Expo 2011



## ronnie cutler

I see the dates for BodyPower Expo are the 21st & 22nd of May 2011.

Can't wait to attend again and meet some more amazing personalities!!


----------



## ronnie cutler

got my ticket for the Saturday.

Jay Cutler, Ronnie Coleman and Big Z are all confirmed to appear!

anyone else booked their ticket, or hoping to attend?

:clap2:


----------



## 3752

i will be on the Extreme Stand come over and say hi mate


----------



## ronnie cutler

PScarb said:


> i will be on the Extreme Stand come over and say hi mate


Nice one, I will mate. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## mightymariner

Can I come? LOL, have you got my ticket?


----------



## ronnie cutler

of course mate ... they're booked, but they won't be here for ages yet!


----------



## aka

I will do my best to be there too but is a bit to early for me to know for sure


----------



## thetong6969

might go this


----------



## ronnie cutler

really starting to get excited about this event ...

they keep releasing confirmed attendees every week ...

Jay Cutler

Ronnie Coleman

Dennis Wolf

Roelly (The Beast) Winklaar

Troy Alves

Zydrunas Savickas

Terry Hollands

Mark Felix

James Ward

Neale Cranwell

Robby Anchant (Le Monster)

Dave Titterton

Lee Powell

Lukas Gabris

Greg Plitt

Rob Riches

Claire Harper

Eleni Plakitsi

Jenny Pacey

Kizzy Vaines


----------



## yannyboy

Definately going this year, got tickets last month. I went last year and it was a really good show, although the queue for Jay Cutler was ridiculous.


----------



## ronnie cutler

yannyboy said:


> the queue for Jay Cutler was ridiculous.


 agreed! but i am gonna queue up for him this time! its only 3 hours out my life!!


----------



## ronnie cutler

more!!

Dusty Hanshaw (up and coming bodybuilder from Seattle, USA)

Andrew Merrifield (UK natural bodybuilding champion)

Ollie Foster (Men's Health cover model)

Shane Raymond (natural bodybuilder)

Jayne Tingle (Nabba Miss Britain Toned figure 2007 1st)

Jamie Alderton (British Novice Muscle Mania winner 2010)

Dan Barnett (BNBF Southern Novice Championship winner 2010)


----------



## ronnie cutler

Hollie Walcott (Theo's BB sister)

Andy Bolton (world record holding power lifter)


----------



## ronnie cutler

Zack Khan!


----------



## London1976

Mr london


----------



## ronnie cutler

i'm sure if mr.london was on the booking it would be a sell out!:faint:


----------



## London1976

You know it ron. They tried booking me but i said i was too busy that weekend. Maybe next year


----------



## ronnie cutler

Flex Wheeler

BodyPowerExpoBlog


----------



## EXTREME

Ronnie, are you on commission for selling Bodypower tickets?

You've listed some really avarage people as attractions for this, this weekends Grand Prix is a far better event, look at the stars who'll be at this.


----------



## London1976

Are you saying im average doug


----------



## ronnie cutler

sorry, not on any commission mate ... i've had to pay for my ticket like everyone else!

average?

i hope you're not refering to

Jay Cutler

Ronnie Coleman

Dennis Wolf

Roelly Winklaar

Troy Alves

Zydrunas Savickas

Terry Hollands

Mark Felix

Neale Cranwell

Robby Anchant

Andy Bolton

Zack Khan

Flex Wheeler?

just really excited to be going ... can't afford to go to both 

i just hope that Branch Warren goes to BodyPower as well as Grand Prix!

oh and you'll be at both ... so again not average?!


----------



## EXTREME

You charmer! I'm not even average any more, if I got a report card on my physique it would say "poor attendance" and "needs to make more effort"!

I think you're being kind to Robbie Anchant, Neil Cranwell and some of the other british amateurs classing them alongside the pro's. Even some of the figure and fitness girls they have listed aren't that high standard.


----------



## j.adams

yh im defo be there aswell this year if ronnie colemans gonna be there get sum advice bout competing


----------



## frankj05

What do they all have in common? They're all coming down to BodyPower 2011, the list coming down is ridiculous! Check it out on May 21st and 22nd, know I will be...


----------



## ronnie cutler

:focus:

for all those of you left disappointed by the British Grand Prix expo ...

some more confirmed guests for you;

Ricky (the Hitman) Hatton

Martin Kjellstrom (IFBB Pro)

Matt Tsinkorang (2010 Mr Canada)

Flex Lewis and

Rich Gaspari


----------



## ronnie cutler

Extreme - is there going to be any Musclechat give aways (t shirt or lanyard or anything Musclechat related) at this years expo?

Maybe that would encourage all MC members attending to seek out the Extreme stand and introduce themselves!

And maybe you could make a new group on MC that only include individuals you have personally met?


----------



## EXTREME

j.adams, Ronnie wont give you advice about competing, he'll be signing autographs, selling his pictures and shaking hands. The que to see him will be huge.


----------



## EXTREME

There wont be any musclechat giveaways I'm afraid, there's nothing with musclechat on it to give away.

The money Extreme Nutrition puts into the site each year keeps it alive but there's nothing left to invest in tee shirts and the like I'm afraid.


----------



## ronnie cutler

MakeCountdowns.com - BodyPower Expo 2011

not long to go now!

even Jay is excited ... Muscular Development Forums


----------



## ronnie cutler

See you there Saturday then!


----------



## franki3

I'll be there on the sat aswell boys

I'm easy to pick out really good looking Italian with a body like a bit of carved stone!!!! Lol


----------



## ronnie cutler

i've just been looking through the list of celebrity appearences and found out that Lee Priest is going to be there!!!!!!!!!!

oh and this dude










markus hoppe

and andy haman again (quality)


----------



## justheretosnoop

Wish I could be there but it's my littlun's 4th birthday that wkd so plans have been made.

Funny though, my other half seems to think we'll have time to go to the Baby Show which is on next door!!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler

Dorsey said:


> Funny though, my other half seems to think we'll have time to go to the Baby Show which is on next door!!!!


ideal ... she can go in the baby show and you can go in the expo

you really don't wanna miss the oppotunity


----------



## ronnie cutler

ronnie cutler said:


> i've just been looking through the list of celebrity appearences and found out that Lee Priest is going to be there!!!!!!!!!!





fleg said:


> Is Lee priest there anyone know?


are you taking the pee?


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, maybe Fleg would be better suited to the baby show and i'll hit Expo!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler

brilliant ... lol


----------



## bodyworks

ronnie cutler said:


> oh and this dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markus hoppe


i got to speak with Markus a little last year. Super nice guy he was too. He said he was only 25 if i remember correctly.


----------



## ronnie cutler

Bodyworks said:


> He said he was only 25 if i remember correctly.


25?!

wow

its too late for me (not that i'm gonna stop trying) i'm 32,

but at what age do you think is a safe age to start ... say with body weight exercises?

i have a 4 year old who is impressed with muscles as me and says he wants to look like the Mr.O's when he's a big boy!

what age did you start shane?


----------



## bodyworks

i say encourage the kids to do as many sports as possible from as early as possible, although i'd leave off the weight training til their teens. i got a weight set for my 8th birthday but never really used it til i was 15. in my experience, kids who are good sprinters usually make good bodybuilders. i was always the quickest kid in my class.


----------



## ronnie cutler

that sounds like very good advise mate thanks

i have seen this toy i have been thinking of getting the little man (its for 4 - 8 year olds)










you can buy it from here


----------



## ronnie cutler

hmm rugby?

theres not a great deal of rugby played locally, but its a good idea

at the minute we just knock a football back and forth and he likes to knock 7 bells out his old man!


----------



## ronnie cutler

I got some good pictures at the expo last year

But I want great pics this year

Here is my hitlist (not including people I already got a picture with!)

Jay Cutler

Ronnie Coleman

Lee Priest

Dennis Wolf

Roelly Winklaar

Troy Alves

Zack Khan

Zydrunas Savickas

Brian Shaw

Neale Cranwell

Robster Le Monster

Dave Titterton

Andy Bolton

Flex Wheeler

Ricky Hatton

Rich Gaspari

Markus Hoppe

Shane Copley

Doug (Extreme)


----------



## franki3

Where's my name Ron you must have a photo with me!!


----------



## ronnie cutler

franki3 said:


> Where's my name Ron you must have a photo with me!!


I hope those MC members who are off catch up with each other!

Maybe there should be a visitor book to sign on the Extreme stand?!

How about a picture of you, me, Dougie & Paul? Classic


----------



## ronnie cutler

fleg said:


> Sounds good idea Ron, what time will you be arriving? I'm 3 hours away and want to get training done at 7am if I have time!


its about 2 1/2 hours travel for us

doors open at 10

last year we got there for about 9.30 and we were at the back of the queue to get in!

so this year we're off a bit earlier ...

but it is an all day thing so if you went for 11, everybody would already be in so you wouldn't have to queue?

do not forget your camera/camera phone!!


----------



## willphonic

tony freeman is making an appearance at 100% health on the 25th of may paignton, Devon, England


----------



## ronnie cutler

Check out Marzia


----------



## ronnie cutler

i've got 2 mates who have bought team bodypower tickets for the Saturday 21st May (£30 each) who sadly now cannot attend!

is there anyone who wanted to go but hasn't yet bought tickets who would be interested?

they will obviously sell them for their face value


----------



## ronnie cutler

they all have special offers on for the show ...

it probably helps if you're a bit cheeky!

my mate loves haggling and got some cracking deals ...

he just struggled carrying it all back to the car


----------



## ronnie cutler

i've still got 2 mates who have bought team bodypower tickets for the Saturday 21st May (£30 each) who sadly now cannot attend!

is there anyone who wanted to go but hasn't yet bought tickets who would be interested? £30 ono :becky:


----------



## EXTREME

We've got Tony "The X-Man" Freeman on our booth and we'll be selling Gasp, Brachial, Better Bodies and of course Extreme Nutrition products with a BIG discount!


----------



## ronnie cutler

Extreme Nutrition stall E0? ... see you there!


----------



## justheretosnoop

I'm still going the baby show :-( Ha.


----------



## ActiveTom

Hey guys, whats the difference between the team bodypower ticket and the standard ticket?

The team bodypower one says no access to main area....not exactly sure what that means!


----------



## ronnie cutler

Team tickets give you access all areas including where they interview the top guests

And you have the chance to ask them questions directly

a bit of sad news for Flex Lewis fans - Flex is competing in the NY pro next weekend 




__ https://www.facebook.com/Official.Flex.Lewis.FanPage/posts/10150178500476176


----------



## franki3

Nearly here hope to see some faces from mc up there I'm going on the Sunday now I will pop over to extreme stand and say hello!

Hope everyone going from here has a good time!


----------



## ronnie cutler

franki3 said:


> I'm going on the Sunday now


what happened to going Saturday ... was the venue not big enough to cope with us two been there on the same day?


----------



## franki3

ronnie cutler said:


> what happened to going Saturday ... was the venue not big enough to cope with us two been there on the same day?


Ha ha Ron I think we need to spread our love out over the 2 days lol

Ive got to work on Saturday mate as I'm taking Monday off!!

Hope you have a great time mate...:high5:


----------



## ronnie cutler

franki3 said:


> Hope you have a great time mate...:high5:


i'm sure it'll be a great experience for everyone that attends

i don't think it should be missed by anyone who is serious about training


----------



## mightymariner

Had a great day at the Expo.

Good to meet Dougie, Paul and Bodyworks.

Tony Freeman is huge!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler

Had an incredible day at the expo

Everyone was very gracious and it was good to see so many in shape men and women of this country

Anyone who is serious about training had to attend

My wife even suggested that maybe next year I should go for the full weekend

I didn't see absolutely everyone I wanted to see, but almost

I will post pics shortly

Thanks to those involved in organising the day and working

You made it a very special day!


----------



## ronnie cutler




----------



## ronnie cutler




----------



## ronnie cutler




----------



## mightymariner

i was tired from the drive lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

I know it may sound dumb but who are these guys.

Names please.


----------



## ronnie cutler

I have put all these pics in an album on my profile and have named them all


----------



## allbro75

Great pics mate, just shows how big these guys are when they are dwarfing you slightly, especially jay cutler. will be going next year, it looks well worth a visit.


----------



## ronnie cutler

definately felt small ... amazed by these guys

but also very inspirational


----------



## allbro75

Yeah inspirational, I feel like heading to the gym just by looking at your pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ActiveTom

I went on sunday! Really glad I went, some great stuff out there, definitely motivated me to get my diet right!

I came over to the Extreme Nutrition stand but I couldnt see Paul or Bodyworks in the front or back, so I just had a quick browse then got on with the day, great stand you guys had there, hope everyone enjoyed the day  I only got 1 photo because I didnt bring a camera, sure enough it was with a gorgeous girl! I'll get more photos next year


----------

